# Retül before 200k ride?



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Due to flooding my retul fitting had to be cancelled. I wanted to do this because on the 18th I have a 200k planned and in May a 200 mile ride. I have never done a proper fitting. I did complete a 100 mile ride with no real issues.

I can get in for the Retul fitting next Thursday and then my next ride will be Saturday, the 200k ride.

Is it smart to put off the Retul until after the ride, or should I expect to be more comfortable after the fitting?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I would wait.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

SBard1985 said:


> I would wait.


+1

Never change anything right before a race or a long ride. 

I've done a 200km ride on a full suspension mtb...something that most think I'm nuts for doing...and can say from experience that if you've found a comfortable position, work with it....you're butt will thank you. 

After the 200 km ride, then do the Retul thing and fine tune it in the time before the double Century.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I ended up just riding the 200k and it went well. 9 1/2 hours total time and I could have gone faster, but this ride was not really about speed. 

Afterwards I went seat shopping and currently testing out the Cobb line up. 

Doing a 400k on March 15th


----------

